# VoIP Recommendations?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

For over 4 years I have been with a well-known VoIP company and have been generally happy with them. For one thing, going with them in February 2006 resulted in me saving over $60/month compared to my old SBC/Ameritech landline service.

For reasons I won't get into right now, I'm seriously considering switching to another VoIP service. God knows there are a lot of them out there, but can anyone recommend a good, low-priced one? To weed out some of those that can't meet my requirements, the following things are important:


The ability to have a separate, individual fax line with its own number different from my main line
Wide variety of features (my current provider admittedly does have a TON of features)--some of my most critical are: anonymous call rejection (private or unknown calls are blocked and can't get through), simultaneous ring (calls to my home # would ring my cell phone at the same time); voice mail messages automatically sent to me via Email
Reliable customer service
Superb call quality (one of the main reasons I'm considering switching is because I continue to have way too many breakups on current calls--people on the other end say they're only getting a small part of my conversation, although I can hear them fine)
Unlimited calling in U.S. (not interested in a monthly limit plan)
While it's not a dealbreaker, I prefer paying month to month. Right now I don't want to pony up an upfront fee for 12 months of service.
So, if anyone has any recommendations, feel free to share.


----------



## eweiner1 (Dec 17, 2006)

It almost sounds like you are using Vonage. I have been a customer for over 8 years and am very happy with their service. My experience regarding voice quality is that the speed of your broadband connection is a MAJOR factor when it comes to voice quality. Additionally Vonage will also allow a customer the ability to use what they call a "bandwidth saver". I found that for the best quality, I have maxed out the setting on this setting.

I have found the the speed of my broadband connection determines just how clear voice quality is. DSL doesn't do it, expecially if you are trying to do a file download at the same time you are trying to have a phone conversation. Even "regular" speed broadband speeds, those around 10-12K download, can cause choppiness in voice quality. My current broadband speed, up to 25K download, allows my Vonage voice quality to shine. I also have a fax line, and a "virtual" phone number, items that some VoIP providers aren't able to provide. 

No charge for a majority of international calling...I speak to people in Canada and the U.K.....is also a reason I still stay to Vonage. 

So if you are using Vonage, I would suggest that you check your bandwidth saver settings and if you are using a "slower" broadband connection speed, consider increasing the speed of the connection, if you can. I think that you will see a major improvement in voice quality.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I have been with PhonePower since they took over my Broadvox account a year ago. The service has worked very well. I've needed customer service a few times and got through in less than 2 minutes each time. I can send and receive faxes and the device comes with two ports for a stand-alone fax number. You can go month to month. If you choose to go with a 2 year commitment, you save a few dollars each month. The commitment does not require you to pay up front. They also have a soft phone, which is a software app you run on your PC (if needed). Lots of features as well. $19.95/month with no commitment. Free activation and free equipment lease. "Fax Catcher" will take your incoming faxes and send them to e-mail. I haven't tried it, but that could be very cool as well.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I too have Vonage... and it is to the point, that I actually forget that it is VoIP.

My TKD school, just went to CLEAR, but the FAXing is a pain.
We ultimately had to switch over to an Internet based faxing plan.... just couldn't get it to work reliably on the "phone" line.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I started with Sunrocket, then ViaTalk, and now been with Ooma for about 6 mos. No complaints with their free service after being on the paid ones.


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

I've been with ViaTalk since last October and have no complaints. As eweiner1 stated, connection speed is critical. I was with Qwest DSL and the 1.5MB was very good unless I tried to download a large file simultaneously. I've since switched to a 3.0MB service and have great quality. I've also learned not to download 600MB files if I or my wife is going to be on the phone.

ViaTalk has a yearly plan which amounts to $12 a month and gives you unlimited U.S. and Canada, second line available, and all the other features you mentioned.

Dave


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

eweiner1 and Earl, yes, I have Vonage, but they can't figure out why the phone audio is so choppy, and that's WITHOUT me using the Internet at the same time. They recently changed out my 4-year-old adapter with a new one, but this one seems worse.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Vader, you might try running http://www.voipreview.org/voipspeedtester.aspx when you're having problems.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks. I'll give that a try, although I do use speedtest.net's and speakeasy's tests. I'm still not getting what I'm paying for with Comcrap!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

dennisj00 said:


> Vader, you might try running http://www.voipreview.org/voipspeedtester.aspx when you're having problems.


OK, dumb question--just where the heck do you click on that site to actually RUN their test?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

The best - PhonePower. I'm 100% satisfied. Great US-based customer service, great audio quality, and inexpensive.

http://www.phonepower.com/


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> OK, dumb question--just where the heck do you click on that site to actually RUN their test?


If your Java's running, you should see a blue/green 'graph' (diagonal scale) with a 'Click to start Test' at the top left.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Ah, that explains it. I just got a new PC and apparently Java was missing. No biggie.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Can you keep your old home number if you get a VoIP?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, all numbers are 'portable' these days. . . but I'd ask that question before I changed providers.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Any reviews about ALLVOI?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

I started out with vonage about 5 years back which saved me 65/mth between the 2 phone lines I had with SWB (now the new AT&T). However that still left me with a $65/mth expenditure for the 2 lines.

After some research I switched to Ooma about 2 years back. Although the equipment was 199 upfront (now you can find it for 179 or so), I have had uninterupted service since. I opted for their permier service at $99/year since I needed/wanted 2 lines, annonomas call rejection, private blacklist, vm to text/sms delivery, voicemail to email delivery, simulring, call forwarding, unlimited free calling to the entire US, an online web access panel, a fax line capable of sending and receiving with out issues (since I always had problems with faxing on vonage), caller id, caller id for call waiting, call waiting, etc, etc, etc.....

It has been a significant savings with literally no downfal at all.

For more info, check

```
www.Ooma.com
```


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

My brother switched from Vonage to Ooma a few months ago and loves it. I just don't like the fact that they want you to plunk down a large chunk of cash up front.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> My brother switched from Vonage to Ooma a few months ago and loves it. I just don't like the fact that they want you to plunk down a large chunk of cash up front.


Actually it only takes around 6 months to recoup every dime spent for the upfront equipment fee when you think about not having to shell out 24.95+tax(s) every month for vonage.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That's 6 months I don't have. Budget is very tight right now.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I have the $17.99 Vonage plan (originally $14.99), since I never come close to 500 min/mo. The voice breakup issue is there a lot more than I would like, but that may be related to my ISP (Clear with ~400 kbps upload speed).

I notice that nobody has praised MagicJack


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> I have the $17.99 Vonage plan (originally $14.99), since I never come close to 500 min/mo. The voice breakup issue is there a lot more than I would like, but that may be related to my ISP (Clear with ~400 kbps upload speed).
> 
> I notice that nobody has praised MagicJack


Any updates on ALLVOI?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

One big advantage Vonage has that keeps me with them: my standalone fax line that works very well. 

I've had a few friends who switched to Ooma, VoIPO, or others, and whenever they tried to send or receive a fax, it was a nightmare. Vonage seems to be able to handle faxing much better.


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

www.quantumvoice.com

Meets all your needs, and IMO destroys everyone mentioned here with price/value and quality. Plus no BS fees.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

How does it do for faxing, though? This is a BIG thing for me. After reports from some friends who have had problems with faxing, I admit my Vonage is looking better all the time.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Why not just use efax?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Much more difficult than you think. I need a standalone fax machine. Efax won't do it for me.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

brian188 said:


> www.quantumvoice.com
> 
> Meets all your needs, and IMO destroys everyone mentioned here with price/value and quality. Plus no BS fees.


How does that destroy Ooma? $199 for life of the unit.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

But faxing is not that workable with Ooma.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

True, most of them do poorly. I learned that long ago when I tried to get the ole DirecTiVo to call in over Sunrocket  

I would think there has to be a good solution for faxing today. Most everything I do in the office by fax comes straight to email.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Much of my faxing is done directly with senders/recipients who lack the ability or knowledge to efax. They utilize direct faxing; consequently, efax is pointless for me.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Much of my faxing is done directly with senders/recipients who lack the ability or knowledge to efax. They utilize direct faxing; consequently, efax is pointless for me.


Nobody knows I have an efax account. Everyone assumes that the fax number on my business cards it a land line fax.

It's just a phone number they fax to. The fact that it comes in my email and I can print it is information they don't have or need.

When I scan and fax via my computer to their fax number, they again have no idea it didn't come from a fax machine.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

+1 no one on the other end would know its not coming from or going to a regular fax


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Nobody knows I have an efax account. Everyone assumes that the fax number on my business cards it a land line fax.
> 
> It's just a phone number they fax to. The fact that it comes in my email and I can print it is information they don't have or need.
> 
> When I scan and fax via my computer to their fax number, they again have no idea it didn't come from a fax machine.


Yup, same for me. I use jfax, which is the main competitor of efax. No one knows that it goes to my e-mail. The only weird part for me is that since I don't pay for a local number, my fax number has a CA area code. No biggie for me though.

- Merg


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Yup, same for me. I use jfax, which is the main competitor of efax. No one knows that it goes to my e-mail. The only weird part for me is that since I don't pay for a local number, my fax number has a CA area code. No biggie for me though.
> 
> - Merg


The days of area codes having meaning are eroding.

My business card has a Detroit cell phone number, a Cincinnati office number, and a Dallas fax number.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

It is not my desire to pay for efax or jfax or other similar service if I can accomplish the same thing via my current VoIP setup.


----------

